# Learning to Cruise in MD



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I recently bought my first boat, a Precision 21. My wife and love it. I would like to improve my skills and gain confidence on larger boats, so I one day can feel comfortable bare boating a 30+ sailboat. Does anyone have any good recommendations for sailing schools or programs along the Chesapeake Bay, not too far a drive from Washington DC?


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Womanship offers a really good advanced cruising course but of course only your wife would be able to take the course. 

J-world has a really great course in boat handling which deals with performance boat skills. 

I am not a big fan of Annapolis Sailing School. They tend to be be a little breezy in their approach to subjects but I understand that they offer some ASA courses aimed at developing chartering skills. 

I am going through a divorce and so have been single-handing a lot lately. I am based in Annapolis. If it worked out, I would be glad to take you both out on my boat to give you some sense of larger boat handling. 

Regards,
Jeff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We took our first few sailing lessons with Baysail in Havre deGrace and would recommend them highly for introductory sailing courses, through ASA 103-104. For the rest of the ASA courses, we went to The Maryland School of Sailing and Seamanship and would also recommend them highly. I think that Baysail is better for the introductory courses because they use smaller boats. The Maryland School uses Island Packets and are really good for the more advanced courses.

Bruce


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We hear Halpern teaches women to sail on his "Synergy", hence the primary reason for his divorce....he owns a pretty nice chic magnet in Annapolis. Go for it, but don''t expect to stay married once your wife gets a look at Jeff''s equipment!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Jeff took me and my fiance out sailing on Synergy before we bought our boat. He is a very good teacher, very patient. We both learned a lot. Be prepared for a flood of information, a bit overwelming at times but he is good at explaining things. He is funny to watch as he moves around the boat tweaking this and that but he knows what he is doing as the helm will suddenly balance out almost by magic. Synergy is a cool boat to sail on. 

I am sorry to hear that he is going through a divorce. Both he and his wife were nice to us when we were there.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Jeff 
Well we made it down south and are anchored in Marathon after days and days of northers. I was sitting on the hook and the wind changed directions and hiding behind a big boat was an old FOLK BOAT she is fully rigged and painted blue. No name on her and looking sad but I thought of old days gone by and thought EASY ON / BALLARINA might still be alive. I am at the library and will check back in a few days when the lobster and rum run out hahahah. Hope all is well my friend take care.
Jim J


----------



## kristenmiller (Sep 13, 2004)

hey Jeff,
so I just dropped in on this conversation, and I''d love to have a flood of information and be overwhelmed!
my fiance and I bought a 34 foot sailboat in the fall, we''re refurbishing it right now after sailing from Sept. through November. 
If your offer extends to others, let me know, any and all sailing experience and experties is welcome.

Kristen


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

A_Bellow,

Your post was less than civil. Passing on gossip, then using someone''s personal pain as captial for jokes, in a public forum that he is likely to read, is at the least insensitive, and at the most, purposefully cruel.
______
Don''t mean to make you uncomfortable by taking up the sword in your defense, Jeff, but I just couldn''t stand by.


----------



## Denr (Feb 7, 2001)

Hey isn''t that what these messages boards are for, to impugn reputations, offer character assignations and the general spread of ill will? I love Jeff_H''s comments about the instructors being a bit "breezy", isn''t that the pot calling the kettle black?


----------



## HenkMeuzelaar (Feb 22, 2004)

As the saying goes:

"Old salts dream of voyages;

newbies fret over equipment; and

wannabees talk about other sailors"


Have fun!

Flying Dutchman
"Rivendel II", Port Vila, Vanuatu


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Well, this discussion sure took a turn towards the strange. I am not sure what triggered the vitriolic tone of this tread and I have no idea who the hell A_Bellow actually is, or what the heck they are talking about, but the reality is that I have sailed coached, or taught a lot of people to sail over the years, both men and women. I routinely sail with people of both genders and frankly do not ''hit'' on those women who I have taught to sail. I am not sure that I care if people gossip about me as long as it bears some vague resemblance to reality. For the record, the men and women that I have taught to sail have absolutely nothing to do with why I am getting divorced. 

I do appreciate the support from those who came to my support and frankly give little credence to those who choose to fabricate gossip from thin air. 

To clarify Denr''s point, by ''breezy'', I meant moving a bit too quickly through topics and being a little light in the depth of their coverage. I think that we would both agree that that is somewhat the opposite of my general style. 

Sailnaway: There is a wooden Folkboat that I sometimes see on the Eastern Shore of Maryland that is painted up like old ''Ballerina/Easy On'', right down to the green cabin sides and bootstripe. I lay anchored near her earlier this season and thought fondly of the old girl. The last I heard of her, she was moved to Tampa to be restored after going derelict in Miami some 30 years ago. I thought that I had seen her once up in St. Pete but I was never sure that it was actually her. Glad to hear that you are underway,covering ground and enjoying life afloat. 

Kristen: My offer to join me for a daysail is pretty much open to you and your fiance. I prefer sailing with others rather than single-handing and also enjoy sharing ideas with fellow sailors. Over my life in sailing, I have been taught a lot and helped in many ways by fellow sailors. I enjoy returning the favor to others when I can. The best way to contact me as at [email protected] 

Regards,
Jeff


----------



## kokopelli9 (Aug 16, 2002)

I learned the hard way on this BB and the Sailnet lists, that people interpret words the way they want to, believe what they feel is correct and will turn on you in a heartbeat...as long as you are living and doing what you can morally live with, then what others think of you is none of your business.

For the years I have been reading this board, I believe your purpose of participation here has been to truly help others wanting to sail. I have admired your ability to stay clear of the threads that led to discussions in anger and name calling.

Time has a way of healing all wounds...I hope time will work it''s magic for you and your family...in the meantime, your continued help here is greatly appreciated.

bobbi.......s/v Kokopelli


----------



## dman (Dec 25, 2004)

One thing I found out is you will be scrutonized more than the State Of The Union speech.If one word is used that can be twisted in a way to show ignorance you better be prepared for live fire.


----------



## Denr (Feb 7, 2001)

I wouldn''t defend the comments made by A_Bellow but aren''t these bulletin boards a lot like other venues of entertainment found on the internet with the obvious exception of the subject matter? I firmly believe that very few of us would recognize Jeff_H or dman or sailormitch or Kokopelli9 if they accidentally stepped on your foot in a crowded airport! My point, no permanent damage has been done. The more credence paid to those contributors that make inflammatory statements (did I write this?) the more their venom is spread. My suggestion, get thicker skin and learn to appreciate the forum for what it is, entertainment. 

As Jeff_H once wrote “geez the things you read on the internet” I believe referring to something I wrote!

Reading the various posts are a lot like picking apples, appreciate the ones that are perfect, know the ones to avoid and tolerate those that are somewhere in-between.

Mr. In-between


----------



## dman (Dec 25, 2004)

Who are you and what did you do to Denr.LOL


----------



## kokopelli9 (Aug 16, 2002)

Denr,

Is this board the best you can do for entertainment? 

LOL...


----------



## Denr (Feb 7, 2001)

On second thought, Kokopelli9 might snarl at you if you were to step on her toes at the airport!


----------



## kokopelli9 (Aug 16, 2002)

Only if it would provide some more entertainment for you, Denr!!!!! Otherwise it is always a good idea not to step on anyone''s toes, especially if they have on flip flops! LOL


----------

